# Have you seen the Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra's current tour?



## SteveFromDerby (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw them last week at Nottingham in the uk and there's something I'd love to know. This was the evening which I visited...

http://www.trch.co.uk/index.aspx?articleid=18620

In addition to the Prokofiev, Khachaturian and Dvorzak pieces advertised, they played two extra short pieces. One was a Slavonic Dance - Op 46 no. 8 I believe. The other was what? A beautiful favourite of the virtuoso Mikhail Simonyan , I think.

Can anyone help identify this?

Steve


----------

